# Need some help



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

My denon receiver decided to act up on me so I reset it. Now I can’t remember how I did the setup. I tried and instead of -40 or +3 it just shows - - - - if anyone can help me get my system back up and going I would appreciate it! It’s a denon 3806.


----------

